# Introducing - "Buster".



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

From the outset The CCGB was created for the good of Cockapoo in this Country - ethical breeding with the Health and Welfare of all dogs at the forefront of our aims.

With this commitment comes the need to offer a Rehoming and Refuge facility to any Cockapoo - no matter what background.
In some instances we work directly with established Sanctuaries and Trusts - and as such will look to post direct links to any Cockapoo available.

Sometimes we get a call - a genuine case with both people and dogs in need of our help.

The other night I was contacted about a 13 week old male Cockapoo looking for a new home as a result of a change in it's owners' personal circumstances - the need at the time was not urgent and the need for a Foster home was not high on the agenda. The following morning the situation had changed and the need for our assistance had grown (due to a medical situation). I set-off there and then on a potential 300 mile round trip (thankfully they were able to meet me en route) - and I myself offered Buster that Foster home. 
His breeder had already accepted the puppy back once but the lady owner was so upset that she had a change of heart and went and reclaimed him which strained their relationship a little - it was her wish not to pass him back to the breeder again - and that handing him over to the CCGB meant there was a clear break that she couldn't reverse (the choice to part with him was essential but she found it very upsetting).

Buster is a lively nearly 14 week old F1 Cockapoo puppy from a Miniature Poodle father and a English Show Cocker mother. Blonde parti colour with a silky fluffy coat. He is full of life and has a great spirit and will make someone a superb pet.
He was not crate-trained but seems to be adapting to it really well.

This weekend I will be making contact with the people on the CCGB's database who have registered their interest in rehoming.

Stephen X

..........oh yeah ! I forget to say that he is really really cute !!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi is really adorable! I would love to have him...I love his eye patch!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

He is adorable


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

he is just gorgeous! I'd love to have him


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

He is gorgeous. I'd only mentioned this week to my dog walker that she should contact CCGB and the Cockapoo Owners Club regarding rehoming dogs as she would love a cockapoo (and what a great life it would have with her as loads of walks and loads of doggy play friends). I'd love to have him too but just can't have a second dog but I don't doubt he'll find the perfect forever home (and who could resist his gorgeous face!!).

X


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning little fella 😍


Jeanie x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is adorable!! Well done for fostering this little guy when he needed you,im sure his new owners are going to just love him! keep up the great work you are doing xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Buster is gorgeous and I really hope he gets a forever home very soon though I am sure that you will ensure he does  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh what a lovely puppy, and fab you were willing to go get him when his owners clearly needed your support, I would have done exactly the same ... would love to see this little fella find his forever home soon .. please keep us posted on Buster


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Buster is absolutely gorgeous and I'm sure he will find a loving forever home very quickly. Who could not fall in love with him!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck Buster hope you find your forever home soon .... Im sure people will be lining up . Im sure the owner will be at peace knowing that you 'll sort him out with a good home ... Good on ya JD x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He is so cute!!! Good luck Buster ,and well done Stephen and Julia !


----------



## hurfbird (Jan 21, 2012)

he is gorgeous - hope he finds a loving forever home soon


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Well done Stephen - your kindness will be rewarded when Buster finds a loving new home.
I wish we could take him - sure Billy would love a playmate! He is so gorgeous though and I'm sure there is a forever family just waiting for him.
H x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope Buster finds his forever home soon. He is soooo cute


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

aaaah! So cute. Do you think my boyfriend would be happy with me if I took him? I wish I lived on a big farm! and win the lottery...! I would look after all the cockapoos <3

I hope you find a beautiful home for him, because he is adorable.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

For those interested - here is a link to a video of Buster out playing in the yard with our boys this afternoon:

We hope to have his new Forever Home confirmed very soon - as there has been lots of interest.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtBRV4brF4Y

Stephen X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww I can't view the video because I am in Canada  thats too bad....he is adorable.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

We can't view it here either! Stephen you tease!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

??? I can't view Buster in action either   

Great to hear he is well on his way to finding a forever home ... he is very cute and young enough to settle well into his forever home


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Me either.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Reloading it as we speak X


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

OK lets try the video of Buster without music in the hope that this one won't be blocked.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwETJaUg8GY


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It may be me doing something wrong, but now says this video is private :S


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> It may be me doing something wrong, but now says this video is private :S


It sets that as default, we've just changed it, fingers crossed.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

He is just so CUTE!!!!!!!! I want him!!!!!! wouldn't he look adorable next to lady!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah lovely video... I thought you must have posted it to great music and that that would be the problem... have you just arrived when everyone suddenly gets excited Stephen ?? lol x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Awww I want him  he is so cute


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?c4oqxg
Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh Buster you little heart breaker ... totally adorable, without doubt he will find a perfect home for him 

x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great video .. smiled all the way through ... 

"Yes stop sniffing I'm a boy too ...."

Loved the bit when they all get on your lap, my girls do exactly the same to me... get off I am trying to film you, not my legs  

Buster is lovely


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

A real life teddy bear! He really is gorgeous  x


----------



## caro50 (Mar 15, 2012)

I would have him tomorrow if I hadn't already just acquired my new puppy! He's totally gorgeous so am hoping he will find a new home very soon.

Caro x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

A little update on Buster:

This little chap has settled so well here in JD Land and has lost alot of his initial "hyper" side that we first saw. He is such a chilled, loving, beautiful, clever and responsive cheeky chap and he has loved meeting our visitors - with a waggy "rear-end" (from the neck backwards) as opposed to a waggy tail !!!!

I'm pleased to say that my e-mail to a selection of people on our database and the photos and videos we take have bought forward several suitable homes and one in particular ticks an extra box that has resulted in a Forever Home being offered and accepted XXXX

Buster will be heading off to Scotland in a couple of weeks and the CCGB are planning on keeping an eye on his on-going progress X

The service offered by the CCGB is totally free of charge and actively looks to find the right home for the dog above any other criteria.

Stephen X


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

A further update on Buster:

Buster is now a 15 1/2 weeks old and has been living it large in JD Land for the past 2 weeks - but on Monday he is headed for his new Forever Home in Scotland.

I'd like to Thank all the kind words and the people who put themselves forward via the CCGB to adopt and help - it's very heartening to know so many people care X

This was taken of him yesterday:












Stephen X


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Buster (now named Oscar) left this morning for his new life in Edinburgh.

His new owner has joined the CCGB and promises to keep us all updated on his progress.

This is him about to leave for his new home this morning:










Wishing him well - Stephen X


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oscar, that really suits him, I can't wait to meet him....


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice one Stephen, and CCGB - he looks great and I'm so glad he has a new home!

Ian


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Brilliant news 
Love the new name


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well done on finding Oscar (love his new name) a forever home - the new owners are very lucky as he is definitely one cute Poo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he has changed so much already...what a cutie...I hope he loves his new home.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww so glad buster has gone to a good home, especially one north of the border


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy,well done finding him a fab home ,am sure he is going to be a very spoilt boy indeed xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oscar is gorgeous and glad he has found a new home, his new owner already looks very smitten with him (as you would expect from such a gorgeous boy). It's great to hear about dogs being rehomed so well done to you in finding him a new home so quickly.

X


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Well done stephen. great to hear a good story with such a lovely ending.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

So touching to see a dog rehomed in such a loving way. Well done!


----------

